# Options for a roof with high traffic



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

I've come across an interesting situation and am wondering if there are any products/methods out there that may be more suitable.

Existing roof is concrete, vapour barrier, tapered insulation, 4-ply felt and asphalt, and an asphalt paving top. 

The roof used to be used as a patio, but not anymore as vandalism is an issue. Kinds tend to use the area for skateboarding and etc. We can't restrict access as the roof is part of a fire escape path.

This means I need a very tough, high traffic and vandal-resistant surface. I don't like the asphalt top as it makes repairs impossible. I don't believe just the use of a membrane would be tough enough. Inverted roof with rock ballast is out, and so are small pavers as I can see those being thrown through windows. Wood deck is probably out as it would probably be a fire code issue.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. Here are a couple pictures to give you an idea of what I am dealing with. The scuppers are being removed and a typical drain will be installed.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Go IRMA... 

http://www.tclear.com/roofing-systems/index.php

I have used this half a dozen times and am always impressed.

D


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Interesting. Think it would stand up to people skateboarding on it? I wonder if 88lb per panel would be heavy enough to deter someone from trying to pry them up.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

They would be tough to pry up, they are T&G.. call and they will send you a sample.. I would imagine they would stand up to it... but there are gaps, Skate boarding would be tough to do on it...


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Why not install 2X4 flat block framing and install synthetic decking over the top of it?

The 2X4's wouldn't be anchored into the roof and the weight of the decking would act as ballast. You may have to strap it in a few places for wind uplift but I think it would work.


----------



## Oklahoma Area (Feb 1, 2013)

SiplastReinforced Terapro Systems

http://www.siplast.com/HC/Products/... Terrace Pedestrian Access Waterproofing.aspx


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

LCG said:


> Why not install 2X4 flat block framing and install synthetic decking over the top of it?
> 
> The 2X4's wouldn't be anchored into the roof and the weight of the decking would act as ballast. You may have to strap it in a few places for wind uplift but I think it would work.


Repairs would be a biznatch! Everytime I see a framed deck on a roof I cringe, especially when i get called to repair the roof and tell them their brand new deck damaged the roof and or is preventing me from repairing the roof and the 3 hour repair has turned into a 3 day job with deconstruction and reconstruction of the deck.


deck grade pvc is an option.

A pedastol paver system over traditional pvc is another option. Some of these systems can be secured so that they can't be removed without screw drivers thus limiting the vandalism.


----------

